# Sondertasten auf Tastatur abfragen



## fredlllll (2. März 2009)

Servus
Ich möchte wissen wie ich bestimmte Spezialtasten auf meiner Tastatur mit dem Keypress-ereignis abfrage.

Diese Tasten befinden sich über den F-Tasten. Ist es überhaupt möglich diese abzufragen?
Wenn nein wüsste ich gerne wie ich es schaffe mithilfe eines vb-Programms in einem Anderen ein Ereignis auszulösen oder zumindest eine Variable zu verändern

Ich hab zwar schon mal was von Shared Memory gehört aber ich glaube nicht dass das was hiermit zu tun hat. :suspekt:

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## DrSoong (3. März 2009)

Diese Sondertasten sind ja nicht Standard, daher kann man die mit den Standard-Optionen auch nicht abfragen. Solche Tastaturen haben ja eigene Treiber, die die Tasten erkennen und Aktionen auslösen, schau mal, ob du eine API-Dokumentation für diese Treiber findest (z.B. auf der Herstellerseite).


Der Doc!


----------



## fredlllll (3. März 2009)

Anders: wäre es möglich mit einem Programm in meinem anderen vb-Programm irgendein Ereignis auszulösen oder eine Variable zu verändern?


----------



## DrSoong (4. März 2009)

Nur dann, wenn du in deinem Programm bereits auf solche Eingaben wartest, z.B. du prüfst dort auf bestimmte Tastenkombinationen oder auf einen bestimmten Inhalt der Zwischenablage und programmierst den Code dann so, wie du drauf reagieren willst. Und dann muss das aufrufende Programm natürlich diese Aktion setzen


Der Doc!


----------



## fredlllll (4. März 2009)

ich kann mit diesen Tasten bereits Programme starten.  Über Systemsteuerung und dann Tastatur.

Jetzt wüsst ich gern wie ich es schaffe, dass ich eine Variable in meinem anderen Programm verändere. Es reicht nur diese eine Variable. Diese muss sich lediglich verändern damit dann das Fenster in dem Programm das ich aufrufen will zeigt. 

Ist es also möglich? Wenn ja wie?


----------

